# karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?



## roy72 (6. Februar 2008)

hallo,

ich wohne in offenburg und fische schon seit 6 jahren in frankreich aber einen richtig guten karpfensee in der Umgebung von straßburg habe ich noch nicht gefunden!
könnt ihr mir möglicherweise weiterhelfen ?
wäre super !!!! )

gruß roy


----------



## roy72 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

hallöchen,

hat hier keiner einen tip ??????

gruß roy


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

Frag mal hier.


----------



## masterf (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

Hallo, hast du schon was rausbekommen hätte da auch interesse daran.


----------



## roy72 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

hallo,

bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts rausbekommen ! :-(
entweder gibts keine guten karpfenseen in der umgebung oder es will keiner verraten !

grüßle roy


----------



## masterf (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

Also geben muss es da eigentlich schon einiges was man da so mitbekommt. Denk mal die wollen nur nix sagen. War schön öfters mal in der nähe von Straßbourg in nem Angelshop mit ner rießigen Karpfenabteilung doch leider ist mein franz. nicht so gut das ich da mal was ausfragen könnte.


----------



## roy72 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

naja, dann werd ich dieses jahr wieder im bereich freistett auf der französischen seite am rhein fischen, da gibts einen sportboothafen, hab da letztes jahr einen durchschnittlichen waller und auch einige schöne karpfen gefangen !

grüßle roy


----------



## boiliemeister (27. März 2010)

*AW: karpfenseen in der Umgebung von Straßburg ?*

Hallo 
Gibt sehr guter see in deiner nähe


----------

